# How much does an 8 week old male pup typically weight? Help on portioning daily raw.



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,

I just noticed I had my RAW amounts worked out entirely wrong... 

This is what I had orginally planned and posted and every said it seemed okay... but it seemed like quite a bit for an 8 week old pup.

RMB – 12.6 oz
MM – 14 oz
OM – 1.4 oz

Going by Lauri's formula, let's say an active pup (7-8 on her scale) that weighs 20lbs would get 3.00% of the pups body weight, which in this case would only be .6 lbs... Originally, I was looking at 1.8 lbs... 3x the amount he needs.
I just need someone to clairify my numbers for me... I guess the first thing I need to know is how much a typical 8 week old male pup weights. I'm portioning and then freezing his OM tonight, so wanted to check my numbers and see I'm really off... or at least I think I am 

Guessing an 8 week old pup would weight about 20lbs, that would change my numbers from those up above to:

RMB - .27lbs
MM - .3 lbs
OM - .03 lbs

Can someone help me here, because now I'm completely confused, when I thought I had it down pat as far as weighing out the portions and daily totals... grr....

:help:


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Wsa trying to finish up and time ran out...

This is what I would feed a 20lb pup? it seems so little... at least to the 1.8 lbs I had originally planned 

RMB - .27lbs or 4.32 oz
MM - .3 lbs or 4.8 oz
OM - .03 lbs or .48 oz

And that's for the entire day! 

At 2 meals per day, that equals:

RMB - 2.6 oz
MM - 2.4 oz
OM - .28 oz

Please tell me I'm wrong... lol


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

And then if I'm using tripe...

it's 45% RMB, 30% MM, 20% Green Tripe and 5% organ mean which should be: 

RMB - .27lbs or 4.32 oz
MM - .18 lbs or 2.88
GT - .12 lbs or 1.92
OM - .03 lbs or .48 oz

Sigh... when I thought I had it all worked out right, now I'm doubting everything and my pup comes home in 3 days.


----------



## gEEksWag03 (Oct 25, 2012)

I do mine off his expected/ideal adult weight and it's been going really well. 

When Spartacus came home he was 17.6lbs @ 9 weeks and then just monday went to the Vet and he was 26.6 lbs. So to avoid all that, i'd just go with adult weight. I am doing it with a expected weight of 85lbs. So i'm doing 2.5% of that. And it's been going well. 

Also, tripe is not added to those calculations. I use that as just a throw-in. Just give 2oz daily. 

My calculation is 45%RMB, 50%MM and 5%Organ with 1/2 of that as liver.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Use his expected ADULT weight, not his puppy weight 

If the portions are too large for him to handle, you can always pick it back up and refreeze for next time. Dogs don't care one whit if it's pre-gnawed 

You can make it a little easier on yourself by spreading it out over a week or so. They don't need all three varieties (RMB, MM and OM) every single day. I like to give OM with RMB to keep stools balanced (RMB make firmer stools, OM make looser ones), but otherwise, I try to make up a prey animal over the course of a week or so.

Say you expect an 80-lb dog, then you can feed 2 lbs/day. So buy 14 lbs for the week.

Of that 14 lbs:

~7 lbs should be RMB
~6 lbs should be MM
~1 lb should be OM (liver/kidney/lungs) and "miscellaneous" as Lauri describes on her site

You can take all that, split into 14 freezer bags (if you're feeding 2x/day), and _voila_! You're all set.


----------



## gEEksWag03 (Oct 25, 2012)

I agree with JackandMattie, doing a weekly calc is best.

Also organ meat is one meal, don't split it and make sure it's fed with RMB. MM can be fed alone. 

What i do is MM in the morning with salmon oil and coconut oil. This is where i add my tripe. Night mean is where i do OM and RMB.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks. 

I bought and bagged 400+lbs of food and bagged them into 3lb bags... figuring 2lbs per day, a bag of RMB and MM every 3 days. This way I can take some out of the freezer every couple of days. The OM is in snack size ziplocks. So that worked out well. I just had a brain fart and for some reason, the amount's didn't make sense all of a sudden. 

I just hope our pup isn't allergic to anything I bought already


----------

